# Coast Starlight **LIVE** trip report



## Diane (Dec 19, 2003)

12/19/2003

9:10 am stiiting in King Street Station waiting to board. they are doing some remodeling to increase the size of the waiting area. It looks as if the remodel includes some of the restoration work that is going on here. we have pictures and will post them as soon as we figure out how :huh:

A note: I am working on a laptop computer with a pc3220 express network pc card. We will be posting updates throughout our trip to Oxnard, CA. we should have good coverage today through at least Eugene, OR. Then I expect we should have internet again in Northern California, but we'll be sleeping 

cheers

edited for spelling


----------



## Diane (Dec 19, 2003)

1050 tacoma. 85.9 mph max my network card won't permit a connection while roaming. was on roaming a fair part of the way into Tacoma

1257 kelso-longview 86.5 mph max in the pacific parlour car we won a deck of cards in a trivia contest. the question was "name 10 body parts that have three letter names" We came up with:

eye

ear

lid

lip

hip

toe

gut

arm

leg

rib

Lid was wrong because it was not the whole name (eye-LID) the one we missed was jaw

had lunch - The Angus beef hamburger was really good. The Chicken fingers were very good as well, according to Ashley, better than last time.

1320 - intermittent cell coverage, started getting better coverage near woodland and lost it again shortly afterward. hoping for better cofferage nearer vancouver/portland

gps is working well - satellite reception is fair - enough for a lock

hearing what sounds like gravel on the underside of the car

we'll have a list of cars to post before too much longer

1337 - vancouver wa






This is the mobile office setup - a laptop computer with mapping software and a Magellan Map330 GPS reveiver and the Airprime PC3220 CDMA express network card by VerizonWireless. (note: My husband works for VerizonWireless) The AirPrime card gave us connectivity to the internet over Cellular connections. you can see the card sticking out of the laptop on the left side.

The GPSr is held to the window by a piece of mesh fabric and four suction cup hooks.






This was about the smartest thing we did to prepare for the trip. there is only one electrical outlet in the sleeper compartment we were in and this surge protector allowed us to connect a couple items at once. the yeollow strip is a strip of velcro. the other end of it has a knot in it - closed in the closet. It keeps the strip from banging around


----------



## Diane (Dec 19, 2003)

also, the gps says the max speed for this leg (kelso-longview to vancouver, wa) was 91.8 mph, but I'm not sure about that


----------



## battalion51 (Dec 19, 2003)

It's entirely possible. That section of track probably had a maximum speed permitted of 90. Many times the Engineer will run the train so that the speedometer is bouncing back and forth between 90/91 (or whatever the MSA is), sometimes maybe a little over.


----------



## Diane (Dec 19, 2003)

Engine 119

Engine 115

Baggage/Mail 1753

Transition Sleeper 39031

Sleeper 32071 "Arizona"

Sleeper 32103 "Ohio"

Sleeper 32086 "Louisana" - our car

Pacific Parlour Car - 39970

Dining car 38055

Sightseer Lounge 33049

Coach 34117

Coach 34508

Coach 34109

Coach 34030

Coach 34081

also,

1400 - arrive portland

1428 - depart portland


----------



## tp49 (Dec 19, 2003)

If you're on time you'll be here around 6:30 AM 12/20 of course like you I'll still be sleeping but it would be interesting to see how much time you lose if any between K-Falls and Sacramento where there always seems to be some kind of problem.


----------



## Diane (Dec 19, 2003)

battalion51 said:


> It's entirely possible. That section of track probably had a maximum speed permitted of 90. Many times the Engineer will run the train so that the speedometer is bouncing back and forth between 90/91 (or whatever the MSA is), sometimes maybe a little over.


Oh! Thanks for confirming that.

on the other end of the spectrum, we are right this instant, rolling through Oregon City, @25mph B)


----------



## battalion51 (Dec 19, 2003)

tp49 said:


> If you're on time you'll be here around 6:30 AM 12/20 of course like you I'll still be sleeping but it would be interesting to see how much time you lose if any between K-Falls and Sacramento where there always seems to be some kind of problem.


Oh you mean UP dispatching. :lol: Sounds like you are having a fantabulous trip Diane, with two beautiful engines and a beautiful consist.


----------



## Diane (Dec 19, 2003)

Max speed Portland to salem - 79.1 mph

1555 arr Salem

1558 dep Salem

also, there was an announcement that the first Coach car's bathrooms are out of order 

We just made our reservations for 1915 - Casey, the gentleman taking reservations was extremely cheery and said that he loves working on the train.

Ashley is watching Barbie as Rapunzel

next stop: Albany


----------



## battalion51 (Dec 19, 2003)

New York?!? :lol: Sounds like you're having a good trip, and as long as you're daughter is occupied, all's well. :lol:


----------



## Diane (Dec 19, 2003)

Max speed Portland to Salem - 79.1 mph

1555 arr Salem (scheduled arrival: 1537)

1558 dep Salem

1620 - stopping just outside Marion, Or to allow another train to pass – our sister train. Rolling again @ 1633

1658 arr Albany (scheduled arrival: 1610)

1701 dep Albany

Announcement: moving slower between Salem and Eugene - Union Pacific is doing some track surveying and has put quite a number of slow orders on this section of track.

Should be able to bring the speed up south of Eugene

Tombraider and Seabiscuit in the movie theater this evening

This may be the last post for this evening. Not sure what kind of internet connection I’ll have (if any) south of Eugene






here is a shot of Ashlet in her bunk. you can also see the other upper bunk on the left (stowed)


----------



## Diane (Dec 19, 2003)

Max speed Salem to Eugene – 81.6 mph

1805 arr Eugene (Scheduled arrival 1710) – smoke break

1821 dep Eugene

This is my husband's first trip on the train - he commented that it was kind of interesting how this train goes through this route every day and most people don't notice or think about it much. Kinda like a secret society...

that's all for today. see y'all in the morning!


----------



## battalion51 (Dec 19, 2003)

Sounds like you all are having a great trip. This is probably the first time we've gotten a trip report while the person was en route. :lol: And yes it is a secret society Diane, those other airline suckers have no idea what they're missing.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 19, 2003)

Diane,

It does indeed sound like you and your family are having a great trip. 

Thanks for the rolling commentary.  Just make sure that you allow time to sit back and enjoy yourself, too. Don't want to spend all of your time on the computer and miss the sights.


----------



## Diane (Dec 20, 2003)

AlanB said:


> Diane,
> It does indeed sound like you and your family are having a great trip.
> 
> Thanks for the rolling commentary.  Just make sure that you allow time to sit back and enjoy yourself, too. Don't want to spend all of your time on the computer and miss the sights.


The best sight so far was watching my husband stagger down the hall!!! :lol:

Havint the GPS hooked up is kinda nice - we are able to put a name with the places we see B)


----------



## Diane (Dec 20, 2003)

Good morning. After a good night’s sleep we woke to discover that we had made up some time and actually pulled into Sacramento early!

Sacramento arr 616

Sacramento dep 638

Breakfast @ Martinez

By the time we got to Emeryville, however, we were behind again

Emeryville arr 850?

Emeryville dep 858

We were able to meet Tina and her husband Muriel on the platform @ Emeryville. We got to know them last summer on the Coast Starlight and Ashley and Tina have become Pen Pals

Announcement: on the right side is the former USS Midway CV41. It is being restored as a floating museum and will end up in San Diego.

Before I met my husband, he was stationed in Japan where he used to give media tours onboard the USS Midway at Yokosuka Navy Base. He commented that it was nice to see an old girlfriend <_<

Oakland @ 911 smoke break


----------



## Diane (Dec 20, 2003)

Dep Oakland @ 921

Announcement from Robert in the parlor car - the 3:00 wine tasting will not be a drinking spree :blink:

max speed since last night was 84.8mph

passed the ghost? town of Drawbridge. here's a link: http://www.ghosttown.info/ca/drawbridge/

The surrounding area is a bird refuge.

arr San Jose @ 1025


----------



## Diane (Dec 20, 2003)

Dep San Jose @ 1035

We just passed San Juan Bautista. There is a 90 degree turn in the tracks. We asked our attendant if we could open the window on the doors and she came and opened it for us. She was hesitant as first and said ok, hurry! She didn't want to get into truoble.

You know the one funny thing about the family sleeper is the beds. I think I like the standard sleeper because the beds go across the width of the train. In the family sleeper the adult beds go across the length. Well, the train sways side to side on the tracks and when it gets going boy do you feel it. Your head tends to get slammed against the wall of the train. It wasn't funny at first but you just have to find something funny in it.

We are traveling through Logan at about 10-15mph. We happen to notice a whole mess of ties in bundles of 15. We asked the attendant and she said about a month ago there was a derailment here. She said the slow speed was probably beacuase of the track, flodding (we noticed some tracks were completely underwater) and there may be some slow orders on the track as a result. Interesting.

I grew up in CA and one of the things I miss are the eucalyptus trees. I just love the smell. I am starting to see those outside of the window. I am hoping to get my first good wiff in Salinas.

I was looking out the window and was wondering what those plants were and here comes an announcement: we are "rolling through the artichoke fields of castroville....." So there you go. 

arr Salinas @ 1218

dep Salinas @ 1226

Max speed this leg San Jose-Salinas 81.1mph

So, The bathrooms... Is it normal for nobody to clean up after themselves? Everytime I go into the bathroom there is a 1/4 of standing water on the sink counter. I clean it up and and then start over the next time. I even watched a nice looking woman come out of the bathroom and she left a mess. Is it like this all the time? yikes :blink:


----------



## AlanB (Dec 20, 2003)

Diane said:


> So, The bathrooms... Is it normal for nobody to clean up after themselves? Everytime I go into the bathroom there is a 1/4 of standing water on the sink counter. I clean it up and and then start over the next time. I even watched a nice looking woman come out of the bathroom and she left a mess. Is it like this all the time? yikes :blink:


Sadly sometime, yes it is. It just depends on the people on board the train. Some think that they have checked into the Ritz, while others (like yourself) realize that this is a situation where everyone should have some consideration for other.


----------



## tp49 (Dec 20, 2003)

It looks like you made Sacramento on time which is good, a lot of the time the train gets hung up somewhere between Klamath Falls and here.

Funny you mention the USS Midway as I first saw it off or BART a few weeks ago and was wondering why it would be there since Alameda was closed as a carrier base years ago.

ACE ran an excursion train from Fremont (Centerville) which you would not have seen becuase the train takes to Coast Sub from South of Oakland to Newark Junction...to Drawbridge which I heard was a great trip, which shows probably the only undeveloped land in the Bay Area.

Anyway if you take anymore dings due to dispatching it will be between Salinas and probably San Luis Obispo. Enjoy the rest if your trip.


----------



## Diane (Dec 20, 2003)

tp49 said:


> Anyway if you take anymore dings due to dispatching it will be between Salinas and probably San Luis Obispo.  Enjoy the rest if your trip.


looks like we are in the clear then:

paso robles

arri 2:16

dep 2:22

San Luis Obispo

arr 3:30

dep 3:49

max 72.2

looks like we made up some time between paso robles and san luis obispo. Not Bad!

also, in San Luis Obispo, we met our sister train, #14. she was running engines 118 and 120. We didn't have time to get the other car numbers.


----------



## Allen Dee (Dec 20, 2003)

According to Julie, Diane's train has not yet arrived in Santa Barbara, and I have not heard it pass by.


----------



## Allen Dee (Dec 20, 2003)

I just heard the horn. The Starlight will be in the Santa Barbara station before this message posts.


----------



## Diane (Dec 20, 2003)

Allen Dee said:


> I just heard the horn. The Starlight will be in the Santa Barbara station before this message posts.


The train stopped at 6:48. Glad you could hear our train! We will be getting off at Oxnard, so 45 more minutes till touch down.

Thanks for participating in our live trip report. Now you hearing the horn is truly live!


----------



## Diane (Dec 20, 2003)

We are running a bit behind again. We had to wait for a passenger train to go by. I am thinking the Pacific Surfliner...

Our attendant has been amazing this trip. She has been extremely accommodating, not only to us but to other people. She is getting an extra special tip from us. We had 2 meals in our sleeper, lunch and dinner. That was really nice. I also want to add that the food has been super. I had the angus beef hamburger for lunch both days and the stuffed peppers one night and pasta primavera tonight. My husband had the burger for both lunches and the delmonico steak both nights. ALL choices were excellent. The thing I really like... they have grits. I had grits for breakfast with my eggs. Yum. At any rate, the food on this menu cycle is really good. I highly recommend it!

We have had an amazing time. My husband thanked me for setting this trip up. He has really enjoyed it. We have even enjoyed posting the up to the minute (so to speak) trip reports. It was like a game for us.

I think in the future we will be awfully hard pressed to step foot on an airplane ever again or drive ourselves for that manner.

Santa Barbara arr 6:48

Santa Barbara dept 6:52

Robert the guy in the Parlour Car is on loan from the Sunset Limited, and he invited us all to ride his train  his pitch: "if you want to travel to a place then take the plane. If you want to enjoy the process of travel, then Amtrak is the way to go. Amtrak is the only one who will deliver you to your final destination"

I think with that we will end this trip report for now. As soon as we can figure out how we will post our images for y'all.

Paul, Diane and Ashley


----------



## Allen Dee (Dec 20, 2003)

Diane said:


> Allen Dee said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard the horn.  The Starlight will be in the Santa Barbara station before this message posts.
> ...


I'll bet you didn't know that one of the forum members (me) lives just a few blocks from the train's route. Let us know about all the technical details (cell phone, lap top, GPS) of making this trip report.

I think this is a first. I have never heard of a live, real-time trip report before. I am considering doing this for my next train trip, and I will also have the added feature of a scanner.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 20, 2003)

and I'm in Ventura for the week. 

Speaking of posting photos, making some sort of forum supplement site to do that has been on my list for a while. In the meantime, Diane, did you want to email them and I can stick them somewhere here?


----------



## tp49 (Dec 21, 2003)

Allen Dee said:


> I'll bet you didn't know that one of the forum members (me) lives just a few blocks from the train's route. Let us know about all the technical details (cell phone, lap top, GPS) of making this trip report.
> I think this is a first. I have never heard of a live, real-time trip report before. I am considering doing this for my next train trip, and I will also have the added feature of a scanner.


Make that 2 forum members as I live 5 blocks from the Sacramento Depot, and 4 blocks from the 7th street curve prior to (on 14) entering the station. B)


----------



## Diane (Dec 22, 2003)

Anthony said:


> Diane, did you want to email them and I can stick them somewhere here?


Thanks for the offer, but we figured it out


----------



## Diane (Dec 22, 2003)

> I'll bet you didn't know that one of the forum members (me) lives just a few blocks from the train's route.  Let us know about all the technical details (cell phone, lap top, GPS) of making this trip report.
> I think this is a first.  I have never heard of a live, real-time trip report before.  I am considering doing this for my next train trip, and I will also have the added feature of a scanner.


Have a look at the thread again - we added photos - one is of the mobile office setup. Ours used a VerizonWireless CDMA Express Network PC Card, but there are several phones that with the right cable (usually a USB cable) the phone will act as a modem just like the card is. email me if you want any more specific information

The 1x CDMA service provides connectivity comparable to dial-up, most times we averaged 57k. at times it was slower. The frustrating thing was we would move in and out of service areas so quickly that one moment we'b be surfing, and the next the connection would drop.


----------



## piedpiper13 (Dec 22, 2003)

Diane - one fab trip report!!   You one upped everyone here!! :lol: Pics were great; esp the one showing computer hookup.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 22, 2003)

Diane said:


> Engine 119


Boy, something really took a bite out of poor old 119.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Dec 22, 2003)

Diane, we are all enjoying this live report. Makes us feel like we are there , too., horn blowing and all. Glad your husband is enjoying it, too. That must be especially rewarding for you.


----------



## Guest_Diane (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh by the way, we saddle up again on the 31st for the trip home, so stay tuned!


----------



## EmpireBuilderFan (Dec 23, 2003)

AlanB said:


> Boy, something really took a bite out of poor old 119.


I wish I had taken a picture, because when I saw 115 in Portland last week, it had a big chunk of primer on the nose on the same side as the gash in 119. I wonder if the damage came from the same incident.


----------



## battalion51 (Dec 24, 2003)

Not likely. The units would've had to been coupled up elephant style (they're usually back to back on the Starlight), and even if they were there'd probably be a big long gash down the side of the engine as well.


----------



## Amfleet (Dec 24, 2003)

It looks like it was from a grading crossing accident with a large vehicle as there seems to be a dent running across the front of the unit.


----------



## battalion51 (Dec 24, 2003)

Didn't notice that. So I guess it's possible.


----------

